# 98cc power lite snowblower



## hunterjo (Mar 31, 2021)

i am looking for engine torque specs on 2009 power lite i need head bolts- fly wheel-connecting rod bolts - nut that holds on pulley for drive belt- muffler bolts and any other ones i can use. i can seem to find them any where


----------



## hunterjo (Mar 31, 2021)

up date on my post - it has a 2 cycle Tecumseh engine with model number th098sa


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.

Have to look around a little... never heard of that one.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Your engine is essentially a Tecumseh hsk 600 series.
On Toro.com look up 38182 under your serial range in parts and manuals for specific engine.

These torque numbers are in INCH POUNDS (except auger rotor pulley)

https://www.toro.com/getpub/6936

https://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh2cyclemanual1994.pdf


----------



## hunterjo (Mar 31, 2021)

thanks for all info. this will help a lot. this is what i needed. ( my spec. series is 1723f and my model # off frame is 38172) thanks again i will start putting this engine back together later to day.
hunter jo


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I torque car head bolts, car flywheels, some other, but I've never torqued anything on a small engine, 2 or 4 cycle. If you are a good mechanic, you have a feel for tightness to the size of the fitting, the hardness of the bolt, and the application.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am like JL, with the exception of the head bolts ... those I torque in sequence.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

oneacer said:


> I am like JL, with the exception of the head bolts ... those I torque in sequence.


I don't small engine torque head bolts, never did, however I do rotate the sequence going inside out and across diagonally.


----------

